# police certificate/criminal status record



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Hope someone can help with the above and give guidance/advice!!

Currently living in China but will be moving to Fiji at the end of this year with my Husbands work. One of the requirements for work permit/visa/residence is that a police check over the last 10 years is necessary for spouse also.

Prior to moving to China we were in Egypt for 5 years, fortunately for my husband the same requirement of a police check was necessary for the move there and my husband was able to obtain this info prior to our move. Unfortunately for myself, China did not request that I needed to provide any police check documentation!!

Could anyone please advise, point me in the right direction, of who I could contact to get a police certificate/criminal status record.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## HusseinMoussa (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi, I'm Egyptian. I used to study law. But my post here is just a suggestion, not really a professional one.

I think, since you're in China, you should contact your ministry of foreign affairs so that they contact the embassy here and see what they can do.

If you already did. Then what did they tell you to do? I could ask my lawyer friends for help if you want. But first let us know the procedures from your side, maybe there won't be any need for a lawyer in here, you know. I'm just thinking with you out loud. 

Peace out and good luck.


----------

